# SSD Patriot hard drive problems



## fragthewife (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi 

I have an SSD drive branded Patriot 120gb 

I get the feeling it has failed in a big way however before I bin it I thought I would look for a working solution.
Google helped me find this forum So I have quickly signed my self up and reaching out for some help

So the hard drive in the pc will fail to boot up, it just hangs and does nothing.
I can plug it into an external hard drive caddy and I can see it in windows 10 disk management utility

I am unable to view the contents of the drive and If I try to format it just sits and does absolutely nothing.
If I try to explore the drive windows hangs and the only way to get back is to unplug the caddy from the PC

I downloaded a program by EaseUS partition master 12.10 and it lists the drive in a very odd manner

It looks like this

unallocated 1.0mb gpt
other 499.00 mb gtp unused partition
fat 32 100.00mb gtp efi system partition
other 16.00mb gpt reserved partition
unformatted 111.19gb data partition
unallocated 1.44mb gpt

I have tried to delete all partitions which comes back as successful however you run the program again and its back as it was before. It actually looks like it has fixed the drive but it seems to do nothing.

windows disk management shows the drive split into 3 partitions as you would normal expect 
498 mb healthy OEM partition
100mb healty EFI system
111.19gb partition at the end

If I try to format the drive it sits in windows disk management for an infinity saying formatting 

I have also turned to CMD and used diskpart, I can run the clean command on the drive and it comes back as cleaned successful 

I do this by using the shift and restart windows command to get into CMD
I cant seem to remove any partitions and also CMD says the disc has no partitions

I'm all out of ideas so reaching out for some help
Tried to list as much information as possible to help with any solutions 


Chris.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

FWIW, ADATA SU655 120GB 3D NAND 2.5 inch SSD SATA III High Speed Read up to 520MB/s Internal SSD (ASU655SS-120GT-C) [New Version] - Amazon's Choice - *$24.99*


----------

